# Storing Perfumes



## ms.marymac (Apr 23, 2005)

What's the best way to store a winter fragrance?  I have heard some people say they put their perfumes in the fridge...anyone try that?


----------



## Janice (Apr 24, 2005)

I keep mine in a cool dry drawer


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I just store mine on a bathroom shelf.. I don't think the fridge would help preserve a fragrance


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I keep mine in a cool dry drawer_

 
me too! cool dry drawer away from direct sunlight


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

The problem with storing them in a fridge is that they need to be stored in a cool, DRY place, and most fridges aren't dry enough.  It's fine if it's a body splash or eau de cologne which is partly water-based, but for an EDT, EDP or full-strength perfume (or perfume oil) I would not keep them in your average fridge as it would be too moist.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

definitely a cool dry spot like everyone else suggested, such as a drawer or bathroom cabinet. fridges are moisture havens and bathroom counters and other various places may allow sunlight exposure which could evporate some of it. definitely not good! lol


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_What's the best way to store a winter fragrance?  I have heard some people say they put their perfumes in the fridge...anyone try that?_

 
I've been reading a lot about it and in the end, I think it is not good to put them there... 

I guess we need to be sure that perfumes are out of heat, out of light and that's it... 

During winter, in my room it is so cold - it feels like fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



During next summer, I am buying wooden box to put them inside... that will be enough...


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_definitely a cool dry spot like everyone else suggested, such as a drawer or bathroom cabinet. fridges are moisture havens and bathroom counters and other various places may allow sunlight exposure which could evporate some of it. definitely not good! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no bathroom!
that is the worst place for perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is not cool and it is not dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the temperature in one day can go from 10 to 25°C!


----------

